

Did Pentagon lose billions, pennies at a time? - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30456930/

======
mattmcknight
A long, poorly written article that says a lot of contractors use a 2080 hour
year as the basis for rates, instead of a 2087 hour year, which would account
for leap years. It's just not a realistic statement anymore, given that most
people I work with aren't paid on an hourly basis. Not to mention that the
cost of the changes to the accounting systems would likely be greater than the
cost reduction, which would then be put back into the rates as overhead.

